# mettre en avant



## malena es nombre de ...

otra consulta, no se bien como traducir aqui mettre en avance, contexto

il est mis en avant l’état de transparence du marché où toute l’information nécessaire à l’observation de l’évolution de ce marché est disponible. 
 
yo lo traduje asi pero no estoy segura, haber si alguien me puede ayudar
 
se alega por anticipado el estado de transparencia del mercado donde toda la información necesaria para la observación de la evolución de este mercado está disponible
 
gracias


----------



## mickaël

Ici, mettre en avant est synonyme d'alléguer, prétexter. Donc je pense que c'est bon, sauf "por anticipado", qui est en trop je crois.

_"Poner el pretexto de"_ est peut-être aussi possible.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour

Otras sugerencias:
Se pone de relieve
Se resalta
Se antepone

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## pitata

Hola! como podríais traducir "se metre en avant" en este contexto:" A croire que cette histoire - qu’il ne raconte plus, qu’il radote – n’était qu’un moyen de se mettre en avant. Un de plus" 
¿ Podria ser que la historia mencionada sirve como una excusa, pretexto ?

Gracias de antemano por vuestra colaboración


----------



## esteban

¡Hola pitata!

Sí, sería algo así. 

Parecía como si esa anécdota suya - que ya no contaba sino rebuznaba - fuera sólo un pretexto para darse importancia (o para lucirse, destacarse). Una más.

Lo de _rebuznar_ no sé si se utiliza fuera de Colombia en el sentido de "hablar de forma desordenada o que nadie entiende", porque eso es lo que quiere decir _radoter_ (por ejemplo los viejitos, cuando llevan muchos años encima, _radotent beaucoup_).

Saludos

esteban


----------



## pitata

Muchas gracias Esteban, ahora está todo más claro.
En cuanto a rebuznar, al menos que yo sepa, en España no tiene ningun sentido figurado, solo el literal; pero tampoco me hagas mucho caso ya que no soy un experto y España es muy grande con mucha variedad idiomática entre territorion. Yo utilizaria " farfullar" que segun el diccionario de la real academia significa hablar de prisa y atropelladamente
un saludo
Pitata


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Radoter es lo que hacen los ancianitos: contar una y otra vez la misma historia... como si nadie la supiera ya.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## pitata

Gracias gévy, ahora tiene muchísimo mas sentido


----------



## Oruga Star

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Bonjour à tout le monde;
J'ai un petit problème avec "mettre en avant" dans cette phrase.

"La nécessité du développement durable a *été mise en avant* au sommet de la Terre de Rio en 1991"

je l'ai traduit comme: La necesidad del desarrollo sostenible *se expuso* en la cumbre de la Tierra en Rio en 1991"

C'est risqué mais les traductions qui me propose le "dico" ne me plaisent pas du tout. 

Comment le voyez-vous? 

Merci!!!


----------



## rolandbascou

Oruga Star said:


> Bonjour à tout le monde;
> J'ai un petit problème avec "mettre en avant" dans cette phrase.
> 
> "La nécessité du développement durable a *été mise en avant* au sommet de la Terre de Rio en 1991"
> 
> je l'ai traduit comme: La necesidad del desarrollo sostenible *se expuso* en la cumbre de la Tierra en Rio en 1991"
> 
> C'est risqué mais les traductions qui me propose le "dico" ne me plaisent pas du tout.
> 
> Comment le voyez-vous?
> 
> Merci!!!


 
Ha sido presentada
Ha sido puesta de relieve ....


----------



## Oruga Star

Merci beaucoup!!!
Quand même, une petite remarque. En espagnol on utilise pas beaucoup la forme passive donc le résultat serait plutôt: se presento, se destaco (mejor opcion que poner de relieve)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## BellesInfidèles

Otra sugerencia: "hacer hincapié en" (en ciertos contextos).


----------



## luna3228

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola, 

Tengo una duda en cuanto a la traducción de la frase siguiente:                  *En raison du grand nombre de vols, les assureurs ne mettent pas toujours en avant cette garantie.*

*Debido al gran número de robos, **las aseguradoras no resaltan siempre (no ponen de relieve, no destacan siempre)   esta garantía* ?

Gracias por vuestra ayuda,


----------



## Prima Facie

No suelen resaltar, peut être irait mieux...

Pero creo que se refiere a que no ponen mucho empeño en resaltar la prestación de ese servicio/garantía.


----------



## luna3228

Vale. Perfecto. Gracias por su respuesta.


----------



## Prima Facie

Por cierto, sería "cobertura", no "garantía".


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Aparte "resaltar", aquí también se podría utilizar "incidir": no inciden en... - http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/incidir


----------



## luna3228

OK. gracias a todos.


----------



## ChocolatHada

Hola, tengo una pregunta más en relación a "mettre en avant". Las traducciones que figuran más arriba no me cuadran mucho en el siguiente contexto: 

Quand les jeunes ont une âme d’auteurs
Journal Sud-Ouest – Blogs. Le 2 septembre 2011.

*Mettre* l’écriture des jeunes *en avant*, faire circuler des textes, tel est le projet des éditions Sémentes et des Ateliers d’écriture de Dominique Paillard dont le premier ouvrage verra prochainement le jour.

Agradezco su ayuda de antemano!


----------



## supercalifragilistic

Bonjour ChocolatHada,

Je pense qu'on pourrait le traduire ici par "promocionar".
Mais attends d'autres avis plus éclairés!


----------



## ChocolatHada

Gracias! Yo había pensado algo parecido, "dar a conocer" o "difundir", pero era una verdadera adivinanza...


----------



## supercalifragilistic

Creo que tus opciones son correctas también. Sin embargo, elegí "promocionar" porque estamos hablando de una editorial, cuya tarea es al fin y al cabo vender los libros de sus autores, por eso le di un toque más "comercial" a la traducción...


----------



## ChocolatHada

Ok estoy de acuerdo! Muchas gracias!


----------

